# Annual Mileage



## EasyPeez (18 Dec 2014)

Hi,

Sorry if this has been done before, did a search and couldn't find it. Just wondered what everyone's average annual cycling mileage is, taking into account commuting, races/competitions, family rides, pleasure pootles, informal club rides etc

Can't really post my own average as yet because I've only been riding regularly since the summer. If I keep up my current daily commute throughout next year I should be looking at around 4k on that, plus whatever I cover for fun with mates and/or the kids, so maybe around 5-6k total but I suspect many on here will outstrip that comfortably.

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## ianrauk (18 Dec 2014)

As per my ticker. 6th year in a row of 10,000+ miles.


----------



## Venod (18 Dec 2014)

Well its not my average over a number of years, but I have just passed 7,500 miles for this year, so ticked that box.


----------



## ACS (18 Dec 2014)

Original target was 5000 miles for the year. Going to miss it by a couple of hundred.
241,000 feet of climbing just to keep the lungs in shape


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Dec 2014)

I don't know because I mostly train indoors on a turbo, time wise 470 hours or so (next year hoping for upwards of 600 hours).


----------



## BrynCP (18 Dec 2014)

Going to hit just over 5000 this year. First full year so that's my average!


----------



## Glow worm (18 Dec 2014)

7 miles to go now to my 3000 mile target for the year. Reckon I might just about make it!


----------



## EasyPeez (18 Dec 2014)

Rob3rt said:


> time wise 470 hours or so


I forgot to mention turbo. Doesn't your turbo give you an average speed per session that you can multiply by time spent pedalling to work out your distance covered?
Although personally I think every indoor mile should only count for 0.5 miles of 'proper' cycling


----------



## raleighnut (18 Dec 2014)

Been off the bikes injured this year but normally about 7,000.  instead of  hoping to try a 2 wheeler again next week, just gotta swap a few bits over onto one bike to optimise that for me leg.
Must remember to put my foot down when I stop and I shan't be clipping in for a bit.


----------



## Rob3rt (18 Dec 2014)

EasyPeez said:


> I forgot to mention turbo. Doesn't your turbo give you an average speed per session that you can multiply by time spent pedalling to work out your distance covered?
> Although personally I think every indoor mile should only count for 0.5 miles of 'proper' cycling



No because for the same power, your speed on the road will be different from that on the turbo in most cases.

As for how much a turbo mile is worth, vs a road mile, that depends on the turbo trainer, to cover a mile on my turbo, it would take longer, so I'd be doing the same power, for longer because for the same power, my speed on the turbo is lower, hence one mile on my turbo would produce a higher training load than one mile on the road.

Quite frankly, I avoid counting miles and work in terms of duration. If I have done 300W for 2.5 hours, I have done 300W for 2.5 hours, the miles covered as a result are completely irrelevant. The only times I am bothered about miles is when I race.


----------



## Turbo Rider (18 Dec 2014)

Decided to pro-rata for the sake of ego, so I get around 5600 on that basis...else I'd be somewhere between 2000 & 3000 on account of me only starting in July...


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Dec 2014)

Target was 10,000 km again, but will fall short due to being away at work the last 6 weeks, so 9k is the new aim.
Does not include countless hours on the indoor bike of course.


----------



## DCLane (18 Dec 2014)

8600 so far, probably hit 8800-9000 in total.


----------



## jay clock (18 Dec 2014)

around 5000km per year for the last 10 years. Not a commuter so harder to be in the upper range! But in the last 10 years I have averaged 9.98 miles per day


----------



## cyberknight (18 Dec 2014)

Just under 5000 miles most years.
Next year i really need to start getting my finger out and getting more club runs in.


----------



## vickster (18 Dec 2014)

Hope to get to 2500 this year, I'm only about 25 miles off, but injured again!


----------



## Racing roadkill (18 Dec 2014)

I'm at about 11000 this year. I wanted to get 12000, it looks like I may just miss.


----------



## jayonabike (18 Dec 2014)

Not as many as I'd like but more than last year.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2014)

Second year running that I have done over 15,000.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Dec 2014)

It'll be about 3700 which is about 10% less than last year due to work commitments.

About 350,000ft of climbing which, had I gone straight upwards would have got me to the Thermosphere


----------



## youngoldbloke (18 Dec 2014)

To be realistic don't think I'll make the 5K, few more than last year anyway


----------



## EasyPeez (18 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Second year running that I have done over 15,000



Impressive work. I've got 2 reasons to dislike you now!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2014)

EasyPeez said:


> Impressive work. I've got 2 reasons to dislike you now!



If you ever meet me then you will have three, not only do I support the greatest football team ever, ride gazillions of miles, but I am also extremely good looking* and highly intelligent* 



* - probably only whilst I am on the internet.


----------



## Jenkins (18 Dec 2014)

Past couple of years it's been just over 9000 miles but I'll probably be about 100-200 short of that this year. Currently on 8600(ish).


----------



## arranandy (18 Dec 2014)

Past the 13000km mark on my ride home from work today.

That's 8060 miles in old money


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2014)

Started keeping records in 2007; 6,000miles that year; 6,500miles in 2008; 9,000miles in 2009 (2.5 months off for personal reasons); just 5,000miles in 2010 when I was doing my MSc; 8,000miles the next year (2011) when I got my dissertation out of the way; 11,500miles in 2012 (moved to a warmer climate); 15,800miles in 2013 and 12,800 miles so far this year. No idea what I'll do next year though, I'm not big on targets.


----------



## HLaB (18 Dec 2014)

Supersuperleeds said:


> If you ever meet me then you will have three, not only do I *support the greatest football team *ever, ride gazillions of miles, but I am also extremely good looking* and highly intelligent*
> 
> 
> 
> * - probably only whilst I am on the internet.


So your avatar is made up and you really support ........


----------



## Supersuperleeds (18 Dec 2014)

HLaB said:


> So your avatar is made up and you really support ........



Cheeky beggar


----------



## bpsmith (18 Dec 2014)

HLaB said:


> So your avatar is made up and you really support ........


I think it's a typo. Should have read "greatest football team never".


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Dec 2014)

Presently 2,994 ml (Endomondo) 2,990 (Strava)
edit to add..now over 3,000 in both (the extra mls in Endomondo is that I have my mobile phone in my pocket when I leave the bike to disappear into odd places to geocache)


----------



## bpsmith (18 Dec 2014)

I am 62 miles short of 1500 miles. Crap in comparison to all of the above, but these are all single rides each week and my first year cycling after 20 years away.

My Motorbike was written off a short while back and decided not to replace, as want to commute more next year instead!


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Dec 2014)

I do about 9000 km plus commuting each year and probably another 3000 km on weekends and the odd century ride in summer


----------



## burndust (18 Dec 2014)

Should hit the 3000 mile mark tomorrow...pretty good considering a back injury ruined my summer
P


----------



## Jon George (18 Dec 2014)

Just 100 miles short of 5000 - hopefully done and dusted by Christmas. Might see if I can get a better camera for My Ride Today thread for next year.


----------



## paul04 (19 Dec 2014)

Last year I did 4600 miles, this year I've done 4500 miles  A mixture of commuting to work and weekend rides.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (19 Dec 2014)

Currently on 4818 and still haven't bought any Christmas presents or ordered the turkey!! 

Long range forecast for around here is fairly mild and mostly dry -albeit a tad windy - for the remainder of December. So might just make my 5000 target.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Dec 2014)

I'll probably end the year on 11'250 ish with almost 10'000 of these done on the commute. Looking back there were quite a few days near the start of the year that were missed opportunities, but I'm aiming for another 10'000+ year n 2015. This may default to my regular target.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (19 Dec 2014)

cyberknight said:


> Just under 5000 miles most years.
> Next year i really need to start getting my finger out and getting more club runs in.


We'll also have a forum ride too, that'll add a little extra!


----------



## Hip Priest (19 Dec 2014)

Done 4000 a year the past 3 years. Upped my target this year to 5000, which I've hit. I don't include turbo miles as turbos don't move.


----------



## Hacienda71 (19 Dec 2014)

I should end up at about 7500 this year.


----------



## mark c (20 Dec 2014)

92 short of 4000 for this year a slight increase on lasts. I intend to commute more next year although i did say that last year.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (20 Dec 2014)

My annual figure fluctuates slightly, but the average annual mileage for the last 5 years is about 9300.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Dec 2014)

I'm at about 1200+, but it's been a hard year to get out, and some major fall mileage was pre-empted by illness. Weather has played a role as well. An extremely long and hard winter, followed by a cool summer. This year will be better.


----------



## Leaway2 (20 Dec 2014)

I don’t think I will hit the 4000 this year. My average is probably closer to 3000 over the last 3 years.


----------



## HLaB (20 Dec 2014)

@Hip Priest mine does so I've added 2 x 2 inches to my total ;-)


----------



## Strathlubnaig (21 Dec 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'm at about 1200+, but it's been a hard year to get out, and some major fall mileage was pre-empted by illness. Weather has played a role as well. An extremely long and hard winter, followed by a cool summer. This year will be better.


Yes, last winter was indeed a long and very 'seasonal' on in the eastern US / Canada.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Dec 2014)

And rainy, with lightning and thunder. Otherwise, I'd just ride.


----------



## Berties (21 Dec 2014)

6k miles mixture of commuting ,family rides and solo dashes,


----------



## Blurb (21 Dec 2014)

4500 miles commuting and 900 "personal" miles including an enjoyable pootle up Mont Semnoz. Not many big hills in North London.


----------



## MichaelO (22 Dec 2014)

I reached 4,500 miles at the weekend - 2/3rds are commuting miles. Definitely aiming for more than that next year!


----------



## byegad (22 Dec 2014)

My mileage has been down this year. Lots of little things including family, other hobbies, the weather and minor illness have dropped my mileage. Hopefully next year will be different!


----------



## stevey (22 Dec 2014)

2,633.9 miles pleased with that considering 5 weeks off due to accident, see what 2015 brings


----------



## dave r (23 Dec 2014)

Off the bike now till the new year, 2014 mileage 4818 miles, a mixture of commuting and Sunday rides.


----------



## jdtate101 (24 Dec 2014)

400km short of my goal of 12850km (8000 miles), I'm sure i can squeeze this in between xmas and new yr (well as long as my better half lets me  )


----------



## glenn forger (27 Dec 2014)

Been waiting for flipping ages to watch the speedo click to 3k and it went and bloody did it when I wasn't looking.


----------



## Oldbloke (27 Dec 2014)

4900 kms, ie 3 and a bit thousand miles, down on target due to being bikeless for the best 3 weeks in June.

Should add another 150 this week, weather permitting.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (28 Dec 2014)

Went through the 5000 mark yesterday, so I guess that puts me in the 5000-7000 bracket!


----------



## Jenkins (28 Dec 2014)

Jenkins said:


> Past couple of years it's been just over 9000 miles but I'll probably be about 100-200 short of that this year. Currently on 8600(ish).



As the next 3 days commuting will count towards the 2015 total, I've finished with 8950. If it wasn't for having to use the car on the 24th & yesterday I'd have made the 9000


----------



## Shut Up Legs (29 Dec 2014)

My mileage (or is that kilometreage? ) will be about 14,410km (8956ml) with about 200,000m (657,895ft) climbing thanks to the long, hilly commute. Wow, the climbing looks so much better in feet: over half a million, thank you very much! 
I rode up nearby Mt Dandenong twice this morning, for a 79km (49ml) ride with about 1360m (4474ft) climbing, and plan to do the same tomorrow and NYE.


----------



## HLaB (29 Dec 2014)

Lol, the web based MCL is showing 75miles to go to 13,000miles my spread sheet is saying I've passed it


----------



## Dibs (30 Dec 2014)

I'm in the 1500-2500 bracket (just) so my aim is to move to the next bracket next year!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (30 Dec 2014)

HLaB said:


> Lol, the web based MCL is showing 75miles to go to 13,000miles my spread sheet is saying I've passed it





I'll believe you, thousands wouldn't.


----------



## gavroche (31 Dec 2014)

I am 700 miles down on last year but it doesn't matter, I enjoy the cycling and that's the main thing.


----------



## Brandane (31 Dec 2014)

Since it's raining and quite windy, I think I can safely say my cycling for 2014 is over!
Total miles 3205; the lowest since I started keeping records in 2010. This years excuse being minor but annoying injuries. 900 of this years miles were done in June (holiday in France) so the rest of the year wasn't very good at all. Hopefully get back into it in 2015, but if not I won't be losing any sleep.


----------



## bpsmith (31 Dec 2014)

Hit 1,500.9 yesterday, which is cool compared to my 1,000 mile target in my first year of cycling. Next year I have more commuting to do, so aiming a fair bit higher.


----------



## vickster (31 Dec 2014)

According to my spreadsheet, I have done 2522.8 miles on the road, plus another 700 odd on the static in front of the TV (and whatever I have done on the recumbent at the gym since July). Strava has me higher which is a tad odd as I don't always Strava short trips (might be double uploads from iPhone & Garmin)
Not too bad considering I couldn't ride on the road basically for half of February and all of March following accident and leg surgery, plus another 2 weeks of following the other fall on the 6 December!


----------



## youngoldbloke (31 Dec 2014)

youngoldbloke said:


> To be realistic don't think I'll make the 5K, few more than last year anyway


Didn't make it, had a couple of bike free weeks away during the year, and missed a few days due to ice. Just a short ride today to finish the year 113 miles up on 2013, so my average for the last few years must be 4500 - 5000.


----------



## Saluki (31 Dec 2014)

1563.5 as it turned out, according to Garmin. 1525.1 according to mycyclinglog but I didn't add in all the looping round the hospital grounds waiting for Hubster. More next year for sure.


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Jan 2015)

13,940 in 2014. Not bad considering an accident kept me off the bike for 3 months.


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2015)

Ouch what happened?


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> Ouch what happened?


Descending at speed and went round a corner to find a stationary car straddlng both lanes of carriageway. Going too fast to stop so went round back hitting loose gravel and coming off. Skidded along the road for a while before hitting a parked car. Broke ankle, busted ribs and back. Had 3 nights in hospital and 3 months off work. Was extremely lucky though because if I'd gone perpendicular to road I would have hit tree. Driver made off without stopping!


----------



## vickster (2 Jan 2015)

Big ouch!! This is why I don't descend at speed (and I'm lily livered)


----------



## uclown2002 (2 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> Big ouch!! This is why I don't descend at speed (and I'm lily livered)


I've learned my lessson. I pushed it down the same hill last week


----------



## Mo1959 (2 Jan 2015)

uclown2002 said:


> Descending at speed and went round a corner to find a stationary car straddlng both lanes of carriageway. Going too fast to stop so went round back hitting loose gravel and coming off. Skidded along the road for a while before hitting a parked car. Broke ankle, busted ribs and back. Had 3 nights in hospital and 3 months off work. Was extremely lucky though because if I'd gone perpendicular to road I would have hit tree. Driver made off without stopping!


Wondered where you had got to. Sounds a bad one. Hope you're feeling much better.


----------



## MrPie (2 Jan 2015)

Mustered up 4850miles, including distance estimated from time on the turbo. Colnago C60 is on order......so no excuses for exceeding 6k this year


----------

